# Indonesian Navy Set To Procure Missile Boats Armed With NSM



## Zarvan

NSM anti-ship missile during its launch phase.
Indonesian Navy Set To Procure Missile Boats Armed With NSM​The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is planning to procure fast missile boats armed with Naval Strike Missile (NSM). The information was shared by several local media.​Tayfun Ozberk  15 Feb 2022

Admiral Yudo Margono, Chief of the Indonesian Navy, stated the Indonesian Navy’s intention to acquire NSM *during a meeting* with officials fromlocal shipbuilder PT Lundin, Norwegian defense company Kongsberg and local engineering company PT Datareka Integrasia in Jakarta on February 9, 2022.

The discussion focused on three primary topics: upgrading the new trimaran fast attack craft, the KRI Golok, acquiring fast missile boats, and procuring NSM.

Kongsberg representatives delivered a presentation on the products, emphasizing that the NSM is a missile that is suitable with the Indonesian Navy’s area of responsibility, which is archipelagic in nature. They also stated that the maximum range of the missile, which can extend to 250 km, will increase the firepower and effectiveness of the Indonesian Navy.





The photo of the meeting (Indonesian Navy public release)

According to the local reports, Kongsberg also mentioned during the presentation that the missiles could be placed on a 33-ton, fast-attacking boat capable of reaching speeds of up to 55 knots. The boats are expected to surprise their foes and, when necessary, unleash advanced NSMs. These boats would be assigned to a large unit or would sail autonomously.

The Indonesian Navy reportedly intends to acquire roughly 120 fast boats. Additionally, Admiral Yudo is reportedly interested in deploying NSM aboard *KRI Golok* in order to evaluate the missile’s capabilities and compatibility with their ambitions and needs.

Contacted by _Naval News, _a defense industry source familiar with the matter confirmed the meeting took place that NSM compatibility with the trimaran fast attack craft has been looked at.

*Naval News comments:*​



KRI Golok (688) was launched on 21 August 2021 by PT Lundin for the Indonesian Navy (TNI AL).

NSM has an operational range of more than 100 nautical miles and a high subsonic speed, according to the company brochure. It employs inertial navigation, GPS, terrain reference, and imaging infrared homing (with a target database aboard the missile).

The NSM is a fifth-generation anti-ship missile, produced by Kongsberg and managed in the U.S. by Raytheon. NSM reached Initial Operational Capability on the new Norwegian Fridtjof Nansen-class frigates and the Norwegian Skjold-Class corvettes in 2012. It is also fielded by the Polish Navy (coastal defense batteries) and has been selected by the navies of *Malaysia* and Germany.

NSM was also selected in 2018 as the winner of the U.S. Navy Over-The-Horizon Weapon System (OTH WS) competition and by the USMC in 2019. Its U.S. Navy designation is *RGM-184A NSM Block 1*. The *USMC selection of Naval Strike Missiles* from Raytheon was first announced in May 2019. The Navy/Marine Corps Expeditionary Ship Interdiction System (NMESIS) is set to become operational in 2023.









Indonesian Navy set to procure missile boats armed with NSM - Naval News


The Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) is planning to procure fast missile boats armed with Naval Strike Missile (NSM). The information was shared by several local media.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Yup, Ananda in DT and one Singaporean moderator there once said ( about 1 year ago) Indonesia Navy should just use Corvette and Frigates and leave the missile boat (KCR 40 and KCR 60) into Indonesia maritime authority (BAKAMLA).

ha ha LOL.

I know our neighbors are afraid with our missile boats program since it is cheaper and very deathly.


----------



## Indos




----------

